# Grandtuhon Jerson "Nene" Tortal in Salem, Massachusetts



## Carol (Oct 29, 2006)

Filipino Martial Arts Seminar
Arnis Kali Escrima
Grandmaster Jerson "Nene" Tortal

Saturday, November 4, 2006
10:00 AM - 12:00 PM
2:00 PM - 4:00 PM

$100 whole day / $65 half day if paid in advance

$120 whole day / $75 half day at the door

*Grandtuhon Jerson "Nene" Tortal
*Born and resides in the island of Negros occ. Philippines. He is a grandmaster of Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Kali and president of Philippines Arnis Kali Escrima Martial Arts Federation International


Seminar will be hosted by Guros Mike and May Williams at:

Martial Arts Research Institute
53 Mason Street, Suite 201
Salem, MA 01970

(978) 745 - 2555

www.CombatKaliSilat.com​


----------

